# RBW '08



## jayhusky (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey hey,

I know its really early but who's thinking about going to RBW this year?

I may go this year, depends on whether I can convince my parents that it is an ok convention to go to.


----------



## codewolf (Jan 12, 2008)

aye, i will definately be going, dunno whether its as staff or as a regular punter yet this year tho.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 12, 2008)

hmm, I may see you there then codewolf because hopefully I'll know around May if I'm going or not.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 12, 2008)

RBW? Which one is that?


----------



## codewolf (Jan 12, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> RBW? Which one is that?


RBW is one of the largest british cons around  its held in london and last year was a 2 day event with a boat party


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 13, 2008)

Update:  I'm no longer able to go due to a huge saving scheme to get a fursuit.

I will try like mad to make it for RBW '09.

Have a great time everyone.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 13, 2008)

codewolf said:
			
		

> shebawolf145 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well I guess I will never be going to that one lol!


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jan 16, 2008)

RBW 2008 is not being planned as another 'Boat Party', as far as I know its going to be held in a convention centre this year round. Rbw was originally designed as a big furry party, on a boat. Due to the popularity it should be growing into a full convention in the near future, with a chosen hotel etc.


----------

